# Wanted Sennheiser HD600 or HD650



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

As title, sennheiser high end headphones hd600 or hd650.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

You have PM.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Got some now thanks to hotmog


----------

